# for sale threads



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2013)

Anyone have any idea how many posts until i am able to see the for sale section? pistonheads and autotrader is not enough plus from a forum you know the cars are more likely to have been looked after! If not i believe getting paid membership will allow me to see this section?

Thanks


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Randomly select a dozen or so posts, reply "cheers" to each, and eventually you'll have enough. Won't take more than a few minutes I'd think. 

cheers.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

It used to be 50 I think. Or you can sign up for the TTOC to gain access.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Lucky, Keep posting constructive post, you are almost halfway there.
To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. This is free. Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you fairly quick access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... x&cPath=60 
Hoggy.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2013)

TTQ2K2 said:


> Randomly select a dozen or so posts, reply "cheers" to each, and eventually you'll have enough. Won't take more than a few minutes I'd think.
> 
> cheers.


Haha this made me laugh; Cheers! :lol:


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Lucky, Keep posting constructive post, you are almost halfway there.
> To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. This is free. Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you fairly quick access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... x&cPath=60
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy, don't think i will find it too hard as i have a lot of questions to ask and want to find out everything to the best of my capabilities before i jump in! Probably will leave membership for now just because it will be better to get it when i have the right car to use the stickers and stuff on haha.

Thanks again, i know i have said this in recent posts but this is honestly probably the most helpful forum i have been on! Most others usually have nobody willing to help or sarcastic or stupid responses all the time! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> > Randomly select a dozen or so posts, reply "cheers" to each, and eventually you'll have enough. Won't take more than a few minutes I'd think.
> ...


The "rules" as noted by Hoggy above in his post are noteworthy but as many will attest, seldom protect us from fraud and/or parasites. People are either honest or they are not. They contribute or they don't.

Sadly, neither the number of posts submitted by a member, nor being a paid member of TTOC, have prevented the dishonest and other dergs on society from praying on the honest members here.

cheers.


----------



## Martyn7836 (May 18, 2013)

I'm in the same position here. Just made myself a member on here but really want to buy some goodies and post in the wanted section. Would love a rubber gear stuck gator and standard radio. 
Just how many post do you have to do before they consider letting you gain access.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Just pay up and join if you are that desperate to get buying  If not view off topic and flame room, usually some interesting debates going on there


----------



## Martyn7836 (May 18, 2013)

Danny1 said:


> Just pay up and join if you are that desperate to get buying  If not view off topic and flame room, usually some interesting debates going on there


Will end up paying up next week. Just short at the moment bought the car yesterday new tyres 2moro on the TT and full service and chain sprockets on the motorbike 2moro is leaving me a bit short. Also need to confirm the price to join.


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Keep participating on the forum, you'll learn more & it's cheaper!

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobmwatson (Apr 25, 2013)

Did anyone confirm a set number of posts? I know someone said that it used to be 50. Is it still that way?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Undisclosed number.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

TTQ2K2 said:


> The "rules" as noted by Hoggy above in his post are noteworthy but as many will attest, seldom protect us from fraud and/or parasites. People are either honest or they are not. They contribute or they don't.
> 
> Sadly, neither the number of posts submitted by a member, nor being a paid member of TTOC, have prevented the dishonest and other dergs on society from praying on the honest members here.
> 
> cheers.


It's true that the determined fraudster can still bide their time amd pounce and an honest member can later turn rogue - but that's not what this measure is designed to protect against. The measure is designed to make it difficult for the casual fraudster to operate - they realise they can't get instant access to the market place and PM messaging, don't know how long it will take etc so they go elsewhere. Lord knows how many of them we have turned away :wink:


----------



## ecosse123 (Jun 18, 2013)

TTQ2K2 said:


> Randomly select a dozen or so posts, reply "cheers" to each, and eventually you'll have enough. Won't take more than a few minutes I'd think.
> 
> cheers.


Cheers ;-)


----------

